# Can Someone Help Me Out?



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey and Happy Veterans Day Everyone! I am a high school student and I plan to be a computer technician/ IT. BUT!! I don't know whether to go to a technical college or just a regular college. I want to be really successful but, I also want to get a job to pay off a car i'm trying to get (2013 dodge challenger srt8). :hide: I am willing to do anything it takes to pay off my car but, I am wondering: Is it really worth going to a regular college, when I can go to a technical one, and get paid more and faster?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You won't get paid more by going to college. Nor will you get "paid faster" by going to a regular college or a technical college, because college isn't required to get into IT. In IT, experience is king. Someone with two (or four) years of experience will almost always get a job over someone with a two (or four) year degree and no experience. You won't magically be able to get a more advanced IT job just by going to college. You'll still start off at the bottom, just like 99% of everyone else who starts out in IT.

Still, college can be worthwhile. It gives you knowledge and theory, and it will open up jobs _later in your career_ (such as supervisory/management positions) that would otherwise be unavailable to you. If you decide to go to college, I would recommend that you work (full-time if possible) in addition to taking classes.

One word of advice - don't sink yourself into debt. Not for college, not for a car, not for anything if you can avoid it. Just my opinion. 

One thing you can do to prepare yourself for IT is to start studying for entry-level certifications. Entry-level certifications that you should pursue are the A+, Network+, and Windows client certifications. Don't do any further certifications until you get some real-world IT experience under your belt; certifications beyond entry-level ones are designed to reflect your experience level.

Hope this helps!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

A lot will depend on your current experience and what area of IT you're interested in getting into. First, I would say hold off on the car until you have a solid, good paying job. Start looking at the job postings in your area to get an idea about salary ranges for entry level IT and to see what kind of experience/school they're looking for. 

Many employers put a requirement for some type of IT degree and may very well weed out people who don't have that baseline unless you can bring a lot of experience with you. 

Depending on your current knowledge you may want to start with entry level certifications or interning/working at a PC service/repair company or something similar. 
Start learning on your own, set up a lab environment, build some machines, get some networking hardware, etc.

The more experience you get now the further ahead you will be when it comes time to get a job.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

This is why I love you guys, because you care. I will take your advice into consideration, that car can wait. I guess my mom was right, don't be choosy. I have a car in my backyard waiting on me; it's a Grand Prix, or something like that. But I am still confused on whether I should go to this technical college "Vatterott, because I heard ITT Tech was a scam." I do want to do hands-on, rather than read books all day. If you guys were going to hire someone that has 2 years experience and someone who has a four year degree, who would you choose personally? Also, I was wondering, if I decide to go a technicial college, would I get the same degree as if I went to a regular college? Thanks Guys!


----------



## jtc66 (Oct 11, 2012)

itt tech


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

AkAdeMicKs said:


> This is why I love you guys, because you care. I will take your advice into consideration, that car can wait. I guess my mom was right, don't be choosy. I have a car in my backyard waiting on me; it's a Grand Prix, or something like that. But I am still confused on whether I should go to this technical college "Vatterott, because I heard ITT Tech was a scam." I do want to do hands-on, rather than read books all day. If you guys were going to hire someone that has 2 years experience and someone who has a four year degree, who would you choose personally? Also, I was wondering, if I decide to go a technicial college, would I get the same degree as if I went to a regular college? Thanks Guys!


You can do hands-on lab work no matter what school you go to. I will say this, however: I've never heard of Vatterott; I have heard of ITT Tech.

I would choose someone with 2 years of experience over someone with a 4 year degree. Answer the question for yourself: would you want someone who has actually done the job for two years, or someone who has been studying for four years? Or, put in a more practical light, would you want someone performing your brain surgery who has actually done brain surgery for two years, or someone who hasn't yet done brain surgery, but has simply studied about it for four years?

For what its worth, hands-on experience in a school lab is NOT considered experience to employers.

"Regular colleges" will grant Associates degrees (typically 2 years), Bachelors degrees (typically 4 years), Masters degrees (Bachelors + more time), and/or Doctorate degrees (Bachelors + more time than a Masters). Whether your technical school offers those degrees is up to the technical school. You should ask them.

The question you should ask yourself is this: do employers hold technical school programs and degrees in as high a regard as degrees from normal colleges and universities? Some do, but I'll be honest, some do not. Very few hold technical schools in higher regard than colleges/universities. 

Most technical schools are for-profit schools. Some have been accused of being "degree mills" - accepting students and pushing them through the program, with more attention being focused on the dollar signs than on the education. I don't know whether this characterization is accurate or not. However, this is where the negative image of technical schools comes from, and it is certainly something for you to consider.

For what it is worth, I hold a Bachelors degree in Chemistry from a state university. And my degree has always been well respected by my employers even though it is not an IT degree. 

See all those certifications in my signature? I have yet to pay for a training course for ANY of them. All of them have been gained through self stude and real-world IT experience.

Hope this helps give you some perspective on the matter.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow Mr. Michael, you never cease to amaze me. I looked at your location and I see that you live near Nashville. I live in Memphis TN, and I've been looking at the ITT Tech in Cordova. Recently, the seniors from my school went on a college fair trip and ITT Tech was the first thing that caught my eye. There was only one Representative and all the others had maybe 2 or 3. The guy was eating on some crackers and talking with his mouth full and I wondered to myself If this guy had really went to ITT Tech himself. Also, is ITT Tech like a regular college and a technical college combined because, that's the kind of college i'm looking for right now; one that lets you do book work, and hands on. If you know of any, please let me know.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's some good info on ITT:

ITT Tech: Technology College Degree Programs

The website has plenty of information regarding the classes and programs they offer. They offer associate, bachelors and masters programs.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Just the thing I needed. Thanks.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Any college is going to give you book work and hands-on work. 

As JMPC described, they offer college degree programs, but I wouldn't say they're "like a regular college". ITT Tech is a for-profit technical school, as I described above. They have good points and bad points... and the school in Cordova may be altogether different from one here in Nashville.

If I were in your shoes, doing it all over again from scratch, I would get started in my first full-time IT job while taking college classes (at a state university, likely MTSU). I would NOT go to college in lieu of getting an IT job; if I had to choose one or the other, I'd choose real-world, hands-on experience in an IT job.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Mr. Michael, I read a couple of Google Reviews abd MTSU and most of them we're good, and maybe two or three of them were bad but; I will continue to look more into the school. Also, I wanted to know that if you knew any computer repair shops around there and if they would even hire a newbie that only knows the basics.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

There are a few small repair shops in the area (Computer Renaissance, Big Dogs Computing), but I don't know if they're hiring. Many techs get started at places like Best Buy Geek Squad and Staples. I know that BB/GS requires their techs to hold the A+ certification. I started out many years ago at a company that was eventually bought out by Black Box Computing. 

I don't know if MTSU's IT program is good, since I went there for Chemistry. However, I know I got a good education there, so chances are, their IT department is good. I've considered going back for my Masters, and if I do, it will be there.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay Mr. Michael, what a coincident, MTSU is coming to my high school (Whitehaven High). :uhoh: 

But, earlier today, I "overheard" a girl's conversation in my classroom. She was saying "I'm going to a trade school, get a job, and then go to college to get my degree so that I can have something to fall back on." Or something like that; but that got me thinking, "I can go to ITT Tech, get a job, and then go to a college in New York City (my dream place to live). :grin: 

After I get my degree, I plan to open a computer repair shop in New York City. :dance: Also, I wanted to know, can I get the same degree in ITT Tech as I would at MTSU?


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry for all the questions Mr. Michael, I'm just trying to make my mind up before it's too late. 

I wanted to know, what programs should I at ITT Tech so that I can become a successful IT/Computer Technician. ITT Tech | Programs

What PC Repair program do you suggest to a beginner, because I was looking at this one (Online Computer Training Courses - For all beginners and experts. - Computer Repair Course Learn PC Repair Today) and I want your opinion on it?

Is it possible for me to get an A+ certification next year after I graduate from High School?

Thanks!!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You're not hearing what I'm saying.  You don't NEED to go to ITT Tech to get an IT job. Nor do you NEED to go to MTSU to get an IT job. You can just... get an IT job. 

Read my previous replies regarding the differences between a degree from ITT Tech and a degree from a university. The degrees will both say "Associates Degree" or "Bachelors Degree" (depending on how long you go). But they will be perceived differently by different employers. 

To be honest, degrees from two different universities can also be perceived differently by different employers. Which degree looks more prestigious, a Bachelors degree from MTSU, or a Bachelors degree from Vanderbilt? The degree from Vanderbilt, obviously. But, speaking from firsthand experience, I got a better education at MTSU than I did at Vandy. Is the extra cost worth it? That's up to you, but I'd say no.

The main misconception I see from kids today is that they think a degree is going to either a) ensure they get a job or b) ensure that the job they get will pay well. Neither is true. Do you need a degree for certain jobs? Absolutely, and for that reason, I think that getting a degree can be worthwhile for many people. But you don't NEED a degree to work in IT.

You can get an A+ certification whenever you want. I'm currently mentoring a senior in high school who is pursuing his A+.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you very much, for being patient with me Mr. Michael. I wish i had a mentor to help me pursue my A+. I went on boson.com which is the best site ever, and i'll be doing some IT training there. Once again, Thank you so much.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You already have a mentor... he's on this forum, and he's available to answer your questions at any time. 

Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

:bow: Thank you Mr. Michael, I am honored to have this opportunity. :dance:


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

As someone that used to work for ITT as a recruiter, I would advise EVERYONE to stay away from ITT Tech. I will give you a few reasons:

1. Like the 2nd poster said, you don't need a degree to get into IT, just experience.
2. ITT is one of the most expensive schools you can go to. The equipment is outdated. The instructors are good but are over worked and under paid. In this economy, DO NOT indebt yourself to go to school, even if Grants are given to you. YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!!
3. ITT is NOT regionally accredited. If you decided to transfer to the University of _____, good luck because your credits from ITT will not be accepted. If you decide to go to grad school, ITT credits will likely not be accepted. You'll have to either start all over or have to pay for another 1-2 years to finish.
4. ITT grads are NOT getting great jobs as advertised. Some do. They put those in the commercials, while the rest works at UPS, Sams, Temp agencies, etc. The highest turnover job at ITT is the recruiter position (if you don't sell, you get fired). The 2nd highest turnover job is Director of Grad placement. If you don't place grads at a certain percentage, you lose your job. Good luck in today's economy doing that. I know a gal that couldn't get 10 grads jobs. She tried but no one was hiring. So for the quarter, she had a placement stat of 25%. Her goal was 80%. She got kicked to the curb. 
5. ITT is a private company. It's not a 'state' school. They charge the highest tuition in the state. Most of that money goes to the stock holders and high management. The school director tries to spend the least amount to update the technology so he can add more to the bottomline of the school.

ITT is not a scam. It's a school where if you studied hard, you could get a job. But there are so many other schools, that if you applied yourself, you would do well. YOu do not need to pay $20,000+ a year to do so. You could go to a community college or a 2 year tech school and get the same for half the price. 

ITT does great at recruiting because they pay guys like me $45-$55k a year to 'sell the sizzle' of a tech degree. But instead of getting fillet mignon in the end, you get a Big Mac. 

Good luck and follow the advice of Boson Michael. His post is right on.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

BosonMichael said:


> You already have a mentor... he's on this forum, and he's available to answer your questions at any time.
> 
> Glad to be of assistance.


Mr. Michael, I want to be a Computer Technician and an IT Tech. I also want to do: Help Desk, Network Admin, CCIE/Router WAN/LAN, and maybe IT Security/Auditing. What certification(s) and/or degree(s) do I need to pursue this?


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Scratch that, I decided to major in Information Technology. What should I do now to start preparing for my A+?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

AkAdeMicKs said:


> Scratch that, I decided to major in Information Technology. What should I do now to start preparing for my A+?


Purchase Mike Meyers' A+ All-in-One Study Guide (7th Edition if you're taking 701 and 702, 8th edition if you're taking 801 and 802) and study it.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

AkAdeMicKs said:


> Mr. Michael, I want to be a Computer Technician and an IT Tech. I also want to do: Help Desk, Network Admin, CCIE/Router WAN/LAN, and maybe IT Security/Auditing. What certification(s) and/or degree(s) do I need to pursue this?


There are no degrees or certifications that will allow you to do network administration, router administration, or security administration instantaneously. Those are jobs you work up to.

You need to get an entry-level IT job and start building experience. Some help desk jobs are entry level jobs, so that's one place you can start. From there, most people move up into desktop administration, then server administration, then network administration, then security administration. A degree is NOT a shortcut to any of those jobs. Nor are certifications. Degrees and certifications simply get your resume noticed. But without the experience, you're not going to get those jobs, no matter how many letters you put after your name.


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

BosonMichael said:


> Purchase Mike Meyers' A+ All-in-One Study Guide (7th Edition if you're taking 701 and 702, 8th edition if you're taking 801 and 802) and study it.


Okay, I found out that the CompTia A+ is the (701 and 702):facepalm: and I read that, they will expire in August 31, 2013 so, the (801 and 802) will replace them. But, i'll be getting both editions just in case. Also,... :thanx:


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

No need to get both editions... just get the one that corresponds to the exam version you plan on taking. Both exam versions (701+702 and 801+802) are currently available, and you have plenty of time to study for either.


----------

